# New addiction...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's awesome, I enjoy watching the web cams at different sites such as the Zoos.

I only got to see a little bit of the new foal, it was being blocked by mom.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow! I didn't know this existed! Thanks for giving me something new to obsess over! 
I gotta go check this out!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I missed it! The mare that I linked to had her baby!!! Oh, man...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I became addicted to a foal cam of a farm here in NC. I caught two of them foaling and it was the neatest thing!!! They are done foaling--will have to see if I can find any more! lol.  Sorry you missed it!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They're trying to get the baby to stand right now...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh! It's just now going on...going to look!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhh...I love a pretty gray, too!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmmm....any idea what time the baby was born? Concerns me momma still looks uncomfortable....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I think she was foaling less than an hour ago.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The baby's up! I feel like a fool...I started clapping and yelling. I'm officially a geek... :wave:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

LOL! You're no geek! I'm glad he/she is up--I wish momma would come get him though.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

...and when he nurses, I may do cartwheels lol.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The woman on my Dane board said she thinks it was a red bag delivery. What's that?

Found it:

http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-health/red-bag-delivery.aspx


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ugh,..not good. That means the placenta pulled away before the baby was born, which could (and probably has) compromised the baby's health. 

But, you should SEE a red bag when she was delivering--since i missed it, I'm not sure...but I saw the bag hanging and it appeared white to me.

BUT, that baby is having no interest in nursing yet--and was way too quiet for my taste --and still is.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> Ugh,..not good. That means the placenta pulled away before the baby was born, which could (and probably has) compromised the baby's health.


Nooooo!  If he nurses will he be okay? Oh, no...now I'll be watching all night....how would it compromise it's health?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, the good thing is, there are people all around. Much better than having no one there.

It is crucial this little guy nurses in the next little bit to get the colostrum from momma --otherwise, vet visit will be in order to get some much needed antibioties in him. He has to have them within a certain amount of time, or he will have a hard time.

IF it was a redbag, a lot of times, they are stillborn--so the fact that he is alive is good. But, it's dangerous because the moment the placenta detaches, the foal is no longer receiving oxygen from mom. Suffocation is the reason for stillborns and minutes matter and fortunately for this baby (if it was RB) there are people there that saved him, otherwise, he probably wouldn't have made it. 

In the human world, it would require an emergency C-section. No time to wait. 

If it was a redbag, he'll have a few rough days/weeks--and there is always a possibility he may not make it--but hopefully since they are there, he has a much better chance. 

He just needs to nurse and that will be a wonderful sign--and stand on his own. 

By now, he should be wobbling around the stall--and within a couple of hours, he should be running circles around momma--if all was going well. The other babies I watched were up and nursing within 1/2 hour--and running by 4 later. 

I'd feel so much better if he would nurse--and they could leave them to bond. Momma doesn't look too happy, so I hope she'll hang in there with them for a bit longer.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you _so much_ for explaining these things to me. 

He's not standing up now...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

You are very welcome.

It's not "abnormal" for foals to stand up for just a couple of minutes and then lay down to rest for a while. BUT, he has yet to nurse and I'm afraid that is not good. What worries me is he is showing NO interest at all. I'm sure he's worn out and the people too--so hopefully they'll try again in a few minutes....or get the vet out. 

Bless his heart.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Can they get milk from the mom and then bottle feed it to the baby to make sure he gets the colostrum?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, they can try to get a little from her, but the baby will need more help. What can happen is the colostrum can all "drip out" from momma--and that is one reason it's crucial to get them nursing asap. Momma can lose it--and once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He got up on his own. I hope he nurses soon.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! Ok, this is good! progress!!!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Momma is trying to tell him! Listen baby!!! (now who is the dork???! lol).


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I know, she keeps positioning herself for him. I don't think I'll stop watching until the baby nurses.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sure I won't either! I'm involved now. ha ha.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I must say, this new found spunk he has is making me feel very happy though!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just found out from my Dane board that the mare's name is Spree and the baby is a filly.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awwww cute!!!!! Thank you for sharing that! Too sweet!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh Thank heavens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, it was short lived, but at least she is trying and interested now!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I can not believe I missed it!!!!! What are the odds! If I didn't see your post, I wouldn't have known she nursed. Thank you. :wave:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

It was VERY brief...but hey, it's a start! Thanks for posting this--I thoroughly enjoyed it! Have a wonderful night!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

You have me hooked. lol. I had to check first thing this morning and am so happy to see her get up and start nursing well! yay!!! What a beautiful baby. I love friesians!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The foal is beautiful, love these web cams.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I happened to tune in just in time for the birth last night, mom was in strong labor, kept pawing the ground, finally laid down and within minutes you could see the bag appear. Not sure if red bag means just that but what I saw was very white and she had the baby out in a very few minutes when the girls came in and started rubbing the baby down good with a towel.
It was exciting to see. Thanks for sharing.
Baby looks strong and healthy to me.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

sameli102 said:


> I happened to tune in just in time for the birth last night, mom was in strong labor, kept pawing the ground, finally laid down and within minutes you could see the bag appear. Not sure if red bag means just that but what I saw was very white and she had the baby out in a very few minutes when the girls came in and started rubbing the baby down good with a towel.
> It was exciting to see. Thanks for sharing.
> Baby looks strong and healthy to me.


Lucky duck!  

If the bag was white, all was good. It would be very noticable if it was red, and you're right--it is just that. Instead of white, it would've been red. and I don't think the baby would be doing as well as she is this morning, had it been red bag. She was just really slow to get up and start nursing--but I guess some human babies are too--so you just never know.  I'm just glad all appears well!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

kwhit--are they still talking about this on the other board? Wondering what is going on? I'm thinking this may be the vet there now...and I saw them shaking her tail earlier. Not sure what that means. 

And this may be a routine thing--I saw him give a couple of shots--or maybe one was pulling blood. I love how spunky she can be--but she really doesn't nurse well, from the looks of it. Just wondering if she is having issues--or if all is ok. 

I wish this cam had sound.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

No they're not, at least not now. She nursed for what seemed like a really long time today, but this is coming from me, someone with horse experience but not _any_ foal experience at all.

I really hope she's okay...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

kwhit said:


> No they're not, at least not now. She nursed for what seemed like a really long time today, but this is coming from me, someone with horse experience but not _any_ foal experience at all.
> 
> I really hope she's okay...


Oh that's great! She looks spunky, so I'm guessing all is okay!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wagners Mom...did you see my message? The filly's head is covered in hay and she hasn't moved for awhile...is she ok? 

Okay she just got up. Geez, I could never breed anything, I'd be a basket case. Well, I did have kids and I guess I was like that with them, too. Still am...:uhoh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

You're not alone, kwhit! I happened to click on and was watching for a couple of minutes, with phone in hand!! I didn't like how still she was with her head covered like that. You just never know!! 

I'm with you--NO breeding for me either--I can't take it. And I ONLY have ONE child! ha ha. 

Glad she is up. Whew.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wagners Mom said:


> I happened to click on and was watching for a couple of minutes, with phone in hand!!


I almost hit the alert button they have on the screen. Glad I waited a little bit...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I almost hit the alert button they have on the screen. Glad I waited a little bit...


LOL! I know...you don't want to panic--but then, sometimes minutes make the difference!


----------

